# create images to boot FreeBSD/MIPS on QEMU.



## Sunny Goel (Aug 3, 2016)

I have followed the steps given in below link :- 
https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-wifi-build/wiki/MipsQemuEmulatorImages
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/MipsEmulation

`qemu-system-mipsel -M malta -kernel /usr/src/sys/mips/config/MALTA` ................

But after doing this I got a error .....: could not load the kernel file..

So I don't know why kernel file not able to load .

(error is  in below image file .)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2016)

The /usr/src/sys/mips/config/MALTA file is a configuration file, not a kernel. There are no kernels within /usr/src, only source code. Built object files are stored in /usr/obj/, they're installed during installkernel/installworld to where you've set DESTDIR to.


----------



## Sunny Goel (Aug 4, 2016)

But I have checked the /usr/obj directory, that directory is empty. Is there any other location?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2016)

Sunny Goel said:


> But I have checked the /usr/obj directory, that directory is empty


That means you skipped the whole buildworld/buildkernel steps. 

I suggest you get some experience building FreeBSD on 'normal' hardware first. Once you know how the process works you can apply it to cross-compile for a different architecture.

Handbook: 23.6. Rebuilding World


----------

